# Ignoring treats :(



## JennaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Whenever I try to give my girl any treats (like banana, peas, strawberries, and lettuce), she always ignores them and eats around them to eat her kitty kibble! At least i know she likes that :roll: Any suggestions for other treats? I haven't had the chance to get to the petstore to get any mealworms or crickets, but they are next on my list to try


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

JennaMarie said:


> Whenever I try to give my girl any treats (like banana, peas, strawberries, and lettuce), she always ignores them and eats around them to eat her kitty kibble! At least i know she likes that :roll: Any suggestions for other treats? I haven't had the chance to get to the petstore to get any mealworms or crickets, but they are next on my list to try


Some hedgies never take to many fruits and veggies and others take a lot of introducing over and over for them to try it. Watermelon is fairly popular with hedgies and you can try other things I drop fruits into the water dish sometimes so they taste the flavor and get curious but I always keep a regular water dish in there when I do this just in case they won't touch the water


----------



## SheWhoHides (Sep 1, 2011)

I've found that Calypso has very particular tastes when it comes to treats and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to what she likes. Strawberries and cooked chicken pieces she loves, traditional cat treats and crickets, not at all. When I gave her a cricket, she actually huffed at her food dish and refused to approach it until I took the cricket out.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You gotta love how different they are.

We have one that will try just about anything, one that wouldn't try anything new in front of me, but if left in the cage, it would disappear and one that won't try anything new, no matter what.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman only acknowledges the existence of meal worms and piece of chicken or turkey as treats. He completely ignores everything else - his little nose passes over them as though there was never any food there.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, first remember that it can take several offers of the same food to get them into it. It took four or five offers to get Idris to take to apple, even though she anointed with it when she first smelled it. She just couldn't recognize it as food. :lol: 

But- She took to baby food immediately. Seems she prefers it closer to room temperature. Sweet potato seems to have been a hit with a lot of people's hedgies. Turkey and sweet potato, peas, and squash have been hits, she's not big on carrots.

Good luck, I hope this works out for you!

Also, I've taken to putting a little bit on my finger and letting her lick it off. I think it's been helping in getting her less afraid of my hands approaching her.


----------



## power (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much, I can't seem to get Fred or Sam to even look at anything that isn't their respective cat foods (Chicken Soup Adult Light for Fred, Nutrience something for Sam) or spring mix. Fred actually got extremely upset at the prospect of there being a worm near him. I've also tried chicken pieces, chopped: Tomato, Bananna, boiled Egg, cheese, bacon and probably 10 other things I can't remember.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

with a few exceptions, none of mine have like raw veggies. try steamed veggied or baby food.


----------

